# AVO Training Courses?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Anyone tried any of AVO's training classes?

Their protective relaying course looks like it might be a good refresher, but I'd like to know a bit more about it before we go shelling out a few thousand bucks.

-John


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Anyone tried any of AVO's training classes?
> 
> Their protective relaying course looks like it might be a good refresher, but I'd like to know a bit more about it before we go shelling out a few thousand bucks.
> 
> -John


They are pretty good, many of my guys have attended thie rtraining, the contect and instruction is very good and specialized to specific needs of testing companies but they do tend to toss some sales and marketing of Megger products (AVO is a division of Megger). 

Any certian relay type you need traingin on? What relay test set do you use? I have found that some of the relay test set training courses are very good for specific application of that test set.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Anyone tried any of AVO's training classes?
> 
> Their protective relaying course looks like it might be a good refresher, but I'd like to know a bit more about it before we go shelling out a few thousand bucks.
> 
> -John


Hopfully your boss will pay the tab...:thumbsup:

Man the price of school is way up there...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We've got a few different types of relays, Baslers, SELs, and the old GE induction type.

Our test sets are just a couple of simple Omicrons. I think the 256? but I'd have to check.

Have you seen the difference between the "Beginning" and "Advanced" courses? The trick is we only do troubleshooting, for liability any repairs or calibration has to go to a third party. So I'm not sure how well those courses would fit our basic needs.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Anyone tried any of AVO's training classes?
> 
> Their protective relaying course looks like it might be a good refresher, but I'd like to know a bit more about it before we go shelling out a few thousand bucks.
> 
> -John


None of the electrical courses, John, but did go through fiber optics training with them. Never regretted it! This was a while back, though!
- Jim


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> None of the electrical courses, John, but did go through fiber optics training with them. Never regretted it! This was a while back, though!
> - Jim


BTW, at the time I went, I believe the courses were roughly the same costs as comparable manufacturers' on-site training (at least on the Plc/communications end). I know that at one time SEL (and other outfits) had good on-site training on their equipment, just don't have any current pricing on any of them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_Jmsmith, _is there a good bit of hands on training? What about supplied reference material? I'd really want some bang for the buck considering the cost. 

-John


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It seems like most training is pricey. Hard to find much good free stuff these days. Headed for three days of utility locating training next month for about a grand. Wife got to go to the race in Richmond tonight so this is my time off.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Jmsmith, is there a good bit of hands on training? What about supplied reference material? I'd really want some bang for the buck considering the cost.
> 
> -John


I know with the fiber training there was, John. What I really was needing was training I fusion splicing and OTDR use. Most of the government projects I was on at that time required this. It was good enough that I was able to certify as a FOST (Fiber Optic Splicing / Testing Technician). I haven't worked much fiber lately, but still can refer to the books that were included in the price of the class. I'll put it this way..... At the time I took this course, I was between employers. I paid for the schooling and motel bills out of my own pocket, but still worth every dime I spent in my book! Hope this helps.
- Jim


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> We've got a few different types of relays, Baslers, SELs, and the old GE induction type.
> 
> Our test sets are just a couple of simple Omicrons. I think the 256? but I'd have to check.
> 
> ...


ADvanced gets into the more complex multifunction relays. The AVO classes are designed with NETA type testing guys in mind so they will focus on calibration, don't think they get into repairs. 

Your best bet is to attend Omicron U", or have them come out and do a custom course for you are your other people. http://www.omicronusa.com/en/training/academy/


----------

